# Re: [EVDL] Conversion of Ford Festiva 1989 from Automatic to Manual



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Conversion of Ford Festiva 1989 from Automatic to Manual*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > paul holmes wrote:
> >> Hi, I have the chance to buy a very cheap Ford Festiva for an EV conversion.
> >> But it's an automatic! Is it difficult to change it to manual? Anyone with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Conversion of Ford Festiva 1989 from Automatic to Manual*

Older automatic transmissions (pre ~ 1990) used engine vacuum in
combination with a governor to establish the up-shifts.
In this scenario, the upshift will occur if you manually move the lever,
Some upshift on sharp rpm changes.

The newer transmissions( ~90- ~95) use solenoids to shift. This actually
may make them the easiest to adapt.
Vacuum on these sets the internal pressure regulator. Low vacuum is a
firm shift, you are accelerating hard. Higher vacuum is softer shift,
you are taking your time
(disconnect or plug this line and the tranny will slam when it shifts)

The newest trannies (=> ~1996) get rid of vacuum control entirely. The
ECM supplies a PWM signal to set the internal pressure based on a lookup
table indexed by the map sensor and throttle position sensor. 

I have seen Summit racing carry boxes to allow you to control these
transmissions.


Of course, dual motors switched serial to parallel, would provide a sort
of two speed automatic transmission.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

